# MacOS installation problems



## 2pacalypse (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi Everybody 

I am currently a linux user, however I wish to try out MacOS X... so I bought a MacOS X 10.4.7, and tried to install the OS... * however * theres a kernel panic error or some diffrent error, its always varies between the two...

the first main error (kernel panic) seems like this

```
panic(cpu 0 caller 0x0019CFFC): commpage no match on last routine
Debugger Called: <panic>
Backtrace, Format - Frame : Return Address (4 Potential args on stack)
0xb553ee0 : 0x128aea (0x3b9dcc 0xb533f04 0x130c94 0x0)
0xb553f20 : 0x19cffc (0x3bf434 0xb533f7c 0x13000 0x0)
0xb553fb0 : 0x1a1427 (0x135eff 0x1 0x7 0x0)
0xb553fd4 : 0x196b69 (0x0 0xffffffff 0x4431f8 0x49b800) Backtrace terminated-invalid frame pointer 0x0

Kernel version
Darwin Kernel Version 8.4.1: Tue Jan 3 18:23:53 PST 2006; root:xnu-792.7.90.0bj-1/RELEASE_I386

You Need to restart your computer. Hold down the Power button for several secounds or press the Restart button

*French, German and Japanese(Or Chinese) words, probably with the same meaning*
```
the other, more simple error message is 


```
System config file '/com.apple.Boot.plist' not found
```
I would guess that its a problem of missing file on the DVD, but how is it possible if it actually loads 50% of the times without this error? furthermore the DVD is prefectly clean, so it cant be dirt

I Would guess its a Hardware problem so heres some basic info on my OS

AMD Athlon XP 3000+ (3GHZ)
256 DDR RAM * 2
250 GB HDD

p.s.
I tried to run the Same DVD file on a diffrent computer, with simular statistics (AMD Athlon XP too but its 2.8 GHZ and the Current OS is Windows rather then Linux on the problematic computer) installed on it and the installer worked fine so the problem is not the DVD. I though that it might be a problem with Linux-Mac dual boot collisioin so i formatted the whole computer again no luck

EDIT:

The problem might be in GRUB loader (linux boot loader that is installed automaticly and cannot be uninstalled, only overwritten by other boot loaders) however, since its not uninstall able i cannot see if its true, and i dont know how to install a diffrent boot loader without installing a full OS (which is pretty useless). so if someone might have idea's on how to test it out it would be appriciated


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

READ THIS


----------

